# ¡Wow Fernita, 5000!



## Rayines

*¡¡Ferni, felicitaciones por esas plumas y plumitas que van elevándose!!, un beso grande, y que podamos seguir juntas en los próximos 5000!! *


----------



## Cecilio

Pasaba por aquí y he visto este anuncio de un nuevo milenario para *Fernita*.

*¡¡ENHORABUENA!! *

Espero verte por aquí en los próximos milenios!
​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

*¡¡¡5000!!! y todos buenísimos. ¡Gracias por estar por aquí, eres un gran ejemplo!*

*Mil besos*​


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Wow Fernita!


Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


(¿Puedo decir lo mismo Ant?)

*¡Muchas felicidades Fernita y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!*

y de paso, gracias a los demás presentes por toda su ayuda,
felicidades a Inés por sus 8000 y a Ant por sus (soon to be) 3000 y a Cecilio por sus 2000.

Saludos,
Cris


----------



## Tezzaluna

*♪♪♪  *

*♪♪  FELICIDADES, FERNITA  ♪♪*

*♪♪  ESPERO TUS PROXIMOS 5000.  ♪♪*

*♪♪  SOS UN ENCANTO, QUERIDA.  ♪♪*

*♪♪♪*

*TezzaLuna*​


----------



## polli

*FELICITACIONES FERNITA!!!*
​Sos una gran ayuda y muchas gracias (repetido, pero no por eso menos real!)... y que sigan los miles!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabuena Fernita, y muchas gracias por todo.

RIU


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Wow... ¿5000 posts? ¡Que increíble!*

*Felicidades queridísima Ferni, y que vengan muchos más...*

*Muchas gracias por toda la valoriosa ayuda que nos das, la apreciamos mucho.*

*Todos mis cariños *
*Cristina*


----------



## Fernita

Querida Inesita: 
Ya no sé qué decir para agradecer tantos elogios. La palabra "gracias" no lo dice todo. Quisiera decir mucho más...
En cuanto a "mi plumita", sigo encantada con ella y espero que me siga acompañando.
Te mando un gran abrazo y espero verte pronto.

Querido Cecilio: 
Espero seguir ayudando y aprendiendo... siempre. De eso se trata aquí y fuera de aquí.
Gracias por tu gentil saludo. 

Querid*O* Ant,
Ya sabes que es un placer enorme ayudar y realmente no sé si merezco tanto... De todas maneras, como dije antes, la palabra "gracias" o "millones de gracias" no alcanza para expresar mi gratitud.
Nota: a pesar de mi despiste, ahora ya sé que sos HOMBRE. Voy mejorando 

Querida Lamartus:
Gracias, gracias, gracias... Esta vez, me quedé sin palabras.
Me emociono fácilmente y a veces es difícil expresarlo.
Muchos cariños para vos. 
Nota: ya ves que esta vez hablo de "vos" a todos.

Querida Cris:
Mil gracias por tu mensaje, la verdad es que no lo esperaba. Me diste una alegría enorme.
Muchos cariños para vos, también.

Mi queridísima Tezza:
Me encantaron las notas musicales de tu precioso mensaje. Ya sabés que la música es esencial en mi vida. ¿Cómo no lo iba a saber mi propia hermana?
Todo lo mejor para vos, con un inmenso cariño de mi parte.

MUCHAS PERO MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS Y A VOS, INÉS, POR HABER EMPEZADO ESTE HILO.
ESTOY TAN EMOCIONADA QUE DECIDÍ QUE PARA LOS 6000 YA VOY A ESTAR EN LA LISTA DE "Thanks... but no thanks".
Fernita.


----------



## Fernita

Wow, acabo de responder y ahora veo a:

Polli: querida, muchas gracias, jamás pensaría que es menos real!!
Al contrario, me emociona mucho que me saludes vos también.

Riu: 5 millones de gracias para vos, ya no sé qué decirte...This is too much! 

Ay, Cristina Moreno: siempre me causó tanta gracia tu nick. Te agradezco enormemente tus palabras.
Para mí, es un placer poder ayudar a la gente cuando siento que hay respeto y amabilidad, y esas son características tuyas justamente.

¡Besos y cariños para ustedes! 
Estoy *profundamente* agradecida y emocionada. ¡Soy así!


----------



## Antpax

Fernita said:


> Querida Ant,
> Ya sabes que es un placer enorme ayudar y realmente no sé si merezco tanto... De todas maneras, como dije antes, la palabra "gracias" o "millones de gracias" no alcanza para expresar mi gratitud.
> Nota: a pesar de mi despiste, ahora ya sé que sos mujer. Voy mejorando
> 
> Fernita.


 
¿?


----------



## Fernita

Antpax said:


> ¿?


 
PERO ANT!!!!! MIL PERDONES, SIEMPRE ASOCIO HORMIGA CON FEMENINO!!!!

It's age coming! 
Ahora lo borro immediately!
SHAME ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antpax

Fernita said:


> PERO ANT!!!!! MIL PERDONES, SIEMPRE ASOCIO HORMIGA CON FEMENINO!!!!
> 
> It's age coming!
> Ahora lo borro immediately!
> SHAME ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Tranqui, no pasa nada. No eres la primera ni serás la última. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Fernita.


----------



## Fernita

Outsider said:


> Muchas felicidades, Fernita.


 
Dear Outsider, thank you so much for congratulating me... but why ?
Did I say some nonsense (as usual) ?
Anyway, GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Felicidades Fernita!*_

¿5,000 ya? ¡No puedo creerlo!!! Y por poquito no llego a tiempo.
A mi felicitación la acompañan mi admiración, respeto e inmenso cariño 

¡Gracias Fernita, eres incomparable, elocuente, generosa y solidaria!  (Y pareces un tren bala mujer, es muy difícil seguirte el paso, nada más se descuida uno un poco y juntas otras 1,000 colaboraciones )

¡Un abrazote!
Beatriz/Tampiqueña​


----------



## Fernita

My dearest Beatriz, muchísimas thanks por tus palabras.
Creo profundamente que todo es relativo. Esta vez llegué muy pronto de los 4000 a los 5000, pero eso no significa nada. Lo importante es la gente como vos y como otros mil foreros y mods. a quienes realmente aprecio. Esa es mi gran recompensa: compartir, dar y recibir. 
Nos estamos viendo, te mando miles de cariños y gracias nuevamente.
Fernita.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades, Fernita!


----------



## romarsan

Fernita preciosa, 
felicidades
me encanta coincidir contigo
 un beso 
Rosalía​


----------



## totor

¡te falta esto, fernita!

*¡¡¡5027 felicitaciones!!!*​


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Muchas Felicidades! Sigue siempre enseñándonos tu excelente manejo de los idiomas.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Jaén

*5,000 veces Fernita!!*​ 
*Cada una de las participaciones, una Fernita única y original!*​ 
*5,000 veces gracias por ayudarnos a aprender cada días con tus aportes.*

*Felicidades!!*​ 
*Alberto Jaén.*

*PD - Mi viaje se pospuso, pero el próximo martes entraré en contacto sin falta. Besos!*


----------



## nichec

OMG, my darling Fernita, do you feel that your fingers are sore?   

But you have to keep typing and typing and typing 

Thanks for 5000 wonderful posts 

And don't forget about us in EO


----------



## Moritzchen

Nena, podés ir un poco más despacio? Porque no es que falten ganas, lo que faltan son ideas para poder venir acá una vez más con algo nuevo que decir para felicitarte y agradecerte y ponerse *taaaaan* contento de contar con vos en este foro!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Tiene razón Moritzchen, así que cambiaremos el sujeto de la felicitación:

¡Felicitaciones a todos nosotros por poder disfrutar de ti en los foros! 

Mi reconocimiento a tu dedicación y sutileza, como esa pluma que te simboliza. La pluma puede ser terrible, pero en tu caso es intensamente suave, constructora y vivificante.

Con aprecio y cariño,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Fernita

Querido Víctor:
Muchas gracias por tu saludo y me encantaron las flores!

Querida Rosalía: Muchas gracias ... es que ya no sé qué decirte... Besos enormes para vos!

Querido Totor: Pero mirá qué sutileza tu regalo, es genial! Quiero agradecerte por tu saludo  y te mando muchos cariños!

Uva-Q: Me encantó tu mensaje pero no quiero enseñar más, por eso dejé la docencia hace muchos años. Me gusta estar con ustedes y compartir conocimiento. Un gran cariños para vos! Gracias!

Pero Moritz: entiendo perfectamente lo que me decís. ¿Y yo, qué contesto? Gracias por... gracias porque... No es fácil  para mí tampoco.
Además, me emocionan los mensajes y no paro de decir, como te digo a vos,  gracias por tus palabras, en serio, I really mean it!

Dear Nichec, thank you so much for your congrats! I love reading the EO but the minute I'm ready to post, almost everything has been said.  Besides, I'm not a native speaker of English and sometimes the questions are really difficult for me to answer. But I'll do my best to join you there from time to time.

Querido Erasmo: ¡Qué honor! ¡Muchas gracias! Ya lo dije tantas veces que quisiera encontrar otra palabra para agradecer. ¿Viste que esta vez escribo como hablamos en mi país? Un gran abrazo para vos!

Nota: en algunos agradecimientos, no puse los signos de admiración al comienzo. Pero esta vez, me doy permiso.
*GRACIAS A TODOS POR TANTA AMABILIDAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eugin

¡Un día que no aparezco por los foros y ya tienes 27 posts en tu hilo de *FELICITACIONES*!!! 

¡Vos sí que sos popular, eh? 

He llegado tarde para los elogios, pero sólo puedo coincidir con lo han dicho la mayoría en que es un placer compartir este lugar con vos ya que se aprende mucho contigo y se "respira" mucho aire de amabilidad cuando se leen los posts en donde participás.


*¡Gracias por tantas contribuciones que hacen de este foro el gran foro que es!!!*

Un abrazo


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades, Fernita, últimamente vas a toda máquina! Esperamos muchos muchos más!!! Un abrazo.


----------



## mimi2

Hi, Fernita.
Congratulations !!!
Please come to EO forum more often so that I can meet you there


----------



## Fernita

Millones de gracias, Eugin!!!!!
La idea no es postear y postear sino tomarme el tiempo para ver bien qué necesitan. A veces, como habrás visto, no se entiende ni en español. Entonces las neuronas trabajan más. 
Me encantó el "Gracias" que me mandaste.
Un beso enorme para vos!


----------



## Fernita

Muchas gracias, querida María!!!! Vos no te quedás atrás, por lo que veo!
Muchos cariños desde un Buenos Aires con frío a pesar de estar terminando la primavera.

My dear Mimi2, thank you very much!!! 
I promise to visit you more often. 
Lots of kisses and hugs!


----------



## silvia fernanda

Wowww!!!!

Felicidades Fernita.
Carnños
Silvia


----------



## Outsider

Fernita said:


> Dear Outsider, thank you so much for congratulating me... but why ?


We meet in the forums all the time, answering questions. It's nice to have your company.


----------



## Fernita

Outsider said:


> We meet in the forums all the time, answering questions. It's nice to have your company.


 
Oh, great then!


----------



## Fernita

Mi querido Jaén: te pido disculpas ya que no había visto tu precioso mensaje. ¡¡¡MIL GRACIAS!!!!!!
¡Te esperamos cuando puedas!

¡Pero muchas gracias, Silvia Fernanda! En serio, gracias por tomarte el tiempo para saludarme. Nos vemos en el foro as usual.

Muchos cariños para los dos,
Fernita


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, Fernita. Siempre es un placer encontrarme contigo. Creo que aunque te pongas en la lista thanks...but no thanks, te vamos a seguir felicitando. Yo también confundí a Antpax con una mujer al principio. Espero que sigas por estos lares.
Te deseo mucha suerte y todo lo mejor de este mundo.
Un besote.
CB.


----------



## Fernita

Pero querido Cubanboy: para mí es un placer encontrarme en los threads contigo. Aprovecho para felicitarte a ti!!!!!!
¡¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias por todo!!!
Un gran beso,


----------



## Kibramoa

*Fernita:

Muchas felicidades por tu ardua labor. Se siente siempre tu buena disposición para tendernos una mano. Con tus cinco mil y pico contribuciones me has ayudado en varias ocaciones cuando hago consultas.  Muchas gracias.*


P.D. Como dicen en mi pueblo "más vale tarde que nunca", por poco y no llego a la celebración.


----------



## Fernita

Kibramoa said:


> *Fernita:*
> 
> *Muchas felicidades por tu ardua labor. Se siente siempre tu buena disposición para tendernos una mano. Con tus cinco mil y pico contribuciones me has ayudado en varias ocaciones cuando hago consultas. Muchas gracias.*
> 
> 
> P.D. Como dicen en mi pueblo "más vale tarde que nunca", por poco y no llego a la celebración.


 
Hey, Kibramoa, muchas gracias por tu lindísimo saludo.
Me encantó la imagen de los aplausos!!!!!
It's so good to know I've been helpful!!!

PD: Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena.


----------



## frida-nc

Fernita se ha puesto dento de su auto de carreras--tengo la sensación de vértigo! ¡Cuidado con los lomos de burro!

Bien hecho hija--- velocidad de cometa ya.  Para animarte...
Besos.


----------



## Fernita

frida-nc said:


> Fernita se ha puesto dento de su auto de carreras--tengo la sensación de vértigo! ¡Cuidado con los lomos de burro!
> 
> Bien hecho hija--- velocidad de cometa ya. Para animarte...
> Besos.


Muchas gracias, Frida. Tanto tiempo que no te veía!
No te preocupes que voy con cuidado, sobre todo por el estado de las calles en Buenos Aires

Muchos besos para vos y es una alegría verte otra vez!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

¡Llegar la ante.. pen… este… última es un drama! Puesto que ya no queda nada por decir… bueno, casi… porque…

*You’re the sunshine of WR’s life…*

*Unforgettable is what Fernita is…*

*And I think to myself what a wonderful forera…*

*Only you can make this change in my translation…*

*Halleluya! **It’s raining Fernis!... *

NOTE: La melodía la tarareais vos misma, ok?

Muchos besos y abrazos, preciosa!

Eva Maria


----------



## krolaina

Pues sí, pues sí... parece que Evita ha decidido dejarme mal y yo entro después que ella para felicitarte ¡pero enfádate con las dos que ella también ha llegado suuuuuuuuper tarde! 

Fernita!! si es que ya te lo han dicho todo... es un placer coincidir contigo a pesar de tener los horarios al revés, pero te sigo, te sigo... arf, arf!

Un beso enorme cargado de cariño, dulce!! Me encanta tenerte por aquí.


----------



## Fernita

*Pero qué sorpresa tan linda, Eva María, .... jajjaja, estuve tarareando la melodía aunque no lo puedas creer!!!!*
*¡¡¡Millones de gracias!!!*
*¡¡¡Besos para vos!!!*

*Querida Krolaina: ¿viste lo que ha hecho Eva María? Sólo para dejarte última, ya ves como son las amigas!*
*¡¡¡Millones de gracias para vos también!!!!*
*¡Te mando muchos cariños!*


*¡¡¡¡GRACIAS A LAS DOS!!!!*
*¡Y GRACIAS A TODOS!*​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fernita, otra querida mía argentina del foro . Siento no haber entrado en este hilo antes, pero he estado un tiempo sin pasearme por los "congrats". ¿Estás enfadada conmigo? I hope not! 
 
Un abrazo enorme desde Barcelona y sigue aquí, ahí y en todas partes . Siempre es una alegría leerte y saber de ti: _nobody can deny that there's something there_ (¿dice así, verdad, la canción?)
 
TPS ​


----------



## Fernita

Querida Montse: muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones y desde luego que estoy sumamente enojada.

Como ya he dicho antes, tengo la suerte de no ofenderme por estas cosas. Al contrario, ¡¡¡me diste una lindísima sorpresa!!!! Y sí, la canción dice así y es preciosa.
Te mando un abrazo gigante desde Buenos Aires,

¡Gracias, gracias, gracias y gracias!

Here and there and everywhere...


----------



## DMichel

Al empezar a leer no sabía de qué se trataba, ¿plumas?, ¿5000?.
Es increíble haber participado tanto y como formo parte de los beneficiados con tus aportaciones, también quiero sumarme a las felicitaciones y agradecimientos.
Que Dios te bendiga.
Maricela


----------



## Fernita

Hola Maricela: *te agradezco muchísimo tus palabras.* Es un placer haberte ayudado.

Con todo cariño,
Fernita. (ya tengo casi 5750 plumas de edad de tanto aportar )


----------



## alacant

Congratulations Fernita,

Always helpful and knowledgeable.

A real pleasure to know you, my dear.

Big hugs, Alacant


----------



## Fernita

Thank you so much my dear Alacant!
It's* my* pleasure to know *you! *
See you somewhere in the colourful forums!

Lots of kisses and hugs,


----------



## loladamore

Wow, Fernita, 5000! I don't know how that got by me... We only seem to cross paths in the congrats forum lately (possibly as a result of the rainbow effect), but I'm sure your posts are as excellent as ever and that you deserve 5000 thanks as well as congratulations.

Un abrazote,
Lola


----------



## Fernita

Lola it's ok, no problem at all. Thanks for your kind message.
Un gran abrazo con mucho cariño,
Fernanda.


----------



## Mei

Uy... a estas alturas mejor me espero y celebramos tus 6000...  muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por cada una de tus aportaciones!!!  You rock girl!

Mei


----------



## Fernita

Mei said:


> Uy... a estas alturas mejor me espero y celebramos tus 6000...  muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por cada una de tus aportaciones!!!  You rock girl!
> 
> Mei


 

¡¡¡¡Hola Mei!!!!! Tanto tiempo sin verte...*¡¡¡Me has dado una gran alegría!!! *
*¡Muchas gracias por tu saludo y te mando muchos besos!*


----------

